#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] LEGENDZ-鉛筆繪

## 渥卡．揆斯

唔.....大家好,我是新進來的,目前努力練畫中,還請大家多多指教0.0>

-------------------------------------------------------------
這張是用鉛筆畫的小藍,在陰影的方面我還不是很行,目前努力練習中XD

註:我有用PI偷偷加強過(死

補充一張小西的圖,近期內會再畫一張小古的大頭畫XD

另外,檔案轉成JPG好像還是很大0.0,是因為用鉛筆畫的關係 XD?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

歡迎狼版的原創區˙ˇ˙

盡量多發圖沒關係˙ˇ˙~

給大家看看互相學習觀摩可以加強畫技喔~

----------


## 當心黑狗

小藍XD?這不是亂星嗎XD?((抱~

----------


## DarkDragon

這眼神看起來比較像白龍 XD

LEGENDZ大好!

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

歡迎加入啊‧ˇ‧

如果有繪圖上的問題，
也可以在發圖時一併發問，
會到繪圖討論版去唷。

比起陰影方面，
線條有點太淡這點我覺得要先加強‧ˇ‧"

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

> 歡迎狼版的原創區˙ˇ˙
> 
> 盡量多發圖沒關係˙ˇ˙~
> 
> 給大家看看互相學習觀摩可以加強畫技喔~


感謝KUBI大,我會努力的XD




> 小藍XD?這不是亂星嗎XD?((抱~


嗯......我是直接用英翻"藍星","小藍"叫起來不錯阿XD




> 這眼神看起來比較像白龍 XD
> 
> LEGENDZ大好!


嗯0.0>,眼神畫得像大概是潛意識作祟的關係吧!(滿喜歡小西(白龍)的眼神)

DD大也喜歡Legendz嗎?個人也滿喜歡這部動畫的XDD

尤其是腐在一起的時候(你看不倒你看不到[被拖走])



> 歡迎加入啊‧ˇ‧
> 
> 如果有繪圖上的問題，
> 也可以在發圖時一併發問，
> 會到繪圖討論版去唷。
> 
> 比起陰影方面，
> 線條有點太淡這點我覺得要先加強‧ˇ‧"


感謝XD,御櫻大不說我還沒注意呢!所以下次作品我會把線條加強的XD

----------

